# Great Stuff Pond & Stone



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I spotted this stuff at a local Ace hardware and wanted to try it out but, did'nt need it yet. Now I have an excuse. It's $10. bucks a can here is the spendy city of San Francisco so hopefully it will expand like the gap and crack fillers do as oppossed to handi-foam which I think is great but, just doesn't give me the quanity of foam per can to make it a good value. I will be setting up a 30 gallon tall viv for a colony of D. variabilis I recently received.

I'll follow up with my impressions and anyone else who may of used it before please post comments too.

So far some highlights from the lable are:
pros..

It's black

tack free in ten minutes

fully sets in 8 hours 

cons..
Not intended for human consumption

flammable do not smoke expose to open flame

Cured foam will fade when exposed to natural sunlight


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont see why that wouldnt work just as well as the regular GS. Regular old "classic style" great stuff is a little bit cheaper though and it does pretty much the same thing. Either way, you should be fine. 

Is that a 16 oz can?


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks to be a 12oz can


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

McBobs said:


> I dont see why that wouldnt work just as well as the regular GS. Regular old "classic style" great stuff is a little bit cheaper though and it does pretty much the same thing. Either way, you should be fine.
> 
> Is that a 16 oz can?


Just a color issue for me using black foam saves some extra work.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I have used the black foam (not GS brand) many many times on ponds and waterfalls. YUCK!!! it seems to expand into larger air bubbles. But it does harden a bit stiffer for finishing (carving out what you didnt want), I almost always went out and bought a case of gaps and cracks to finish so the color was a mute point. I would stick to the gaps and cracks for the finishing touches.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I made foundation for a waterfall and finished about a 3rd of my background with 1 can.

I found the cans quanity to be between the volume out put of both products. 

I still like this type of black foam for hard to reach spots but, it's not a real value to most for the price I would say.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I just used some on a new viv. It's nice, because when the background starts falling off, the areas are black, not yellow. Also a major pro says fish and pond safe. As far as the consumption thing, I don't think you would have to worry about that...


----------

